# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ραδιόφωνο AIRMEC με λυχνίες

## hukgys

Χαιρετώ τους γνώστες και τους φανατικούς των λυχνιών, παράλληλα και των παλιών ραδιοφώνων, 

πρόσφατα πρόσθεσα στη συλλογή μου ένα "AIRMEC"  :Wink: 

mondell number: A.T.S. 536
Serial number:AL10627
London England

Αλλά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Όταν το ανάβω δουλεύει αλλά για να ακούσω ήχο στην έξοδο πρέπει να έχει απόλυτη ησυχία μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα
(_την ένταση την έχω στο τέρμα-έχω δοκιμάσει και με άλλο ηχείο με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα_)

Μετά από συζήτηση με κάποιο σχετικά γνώστη μου είπε ότι ίσως να αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στη λυχνία εξόδου  (_η μαύρη δίπλα στο μετασχηματιστή στη φωτογραφία_) 

Μιας και εγώ δεν είμαι της παλιάς σχολής και δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα από λυχνίες αναζητώ τη βοήθεια σας.

1.που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια λυχνία? (στο e-bay βρήκα παρόμοια)
2.φταίει όντος η συγκεκριμένη λυχνία?

στη λυχνία διακρίνω με δυσκολία (_μόνο στο δυνατό φως_)
τα χαρακτηριστικά της ["*6Π6C*" σε κύκλο] και από κάτω "*VIII56*"

αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι που μπορεί να βοηθήσει?  :Sad: 

ευχαριστώ

Υ.Γ. έχει μόνο 4 λυχνίες οι οποίες διακρίνονται και στη φωτογραφία ενώ περιέχει και μία βάση κενή με διόδους από κάτω οι οποίες λειτουργούν ως λυχνία(αν έχω μάθει σωστά?)
. 002.jpg. 001.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Πολλα μπορει να εχουν προβλημα δτην κατασταση που το βλεπω και ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου μπορει να ειναι αλλαξε ηλεκτρολητικους και δες γενικα τις συνδεσεις των υλικων.

----------


## hukgys

ηλεκτρολυτικούς να αλλάξω αλλά μετά άμα θέλει ρύθμιση ποιος θα την κάνει 

   (η λυχνία που αναφέρω πιο πάνω έχει ενα *Χ* χαραγμένο ίσως κάποιος να το έχει βάλει επίτηδες)

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν εχει καμοια σχεση η ρυθμιση με τους ηλεκτρολητικους, τους μετασχηματιστες μεσης συχνοτητας( δηλαδη αυτους τους κυλιντρους που ειναι αναμεσα στις λυχνιες)
μην πειραξεις.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτες ειναι η λαμπες που εχει το ραδιο : *6K8G* *6K7G* *6Q7G* *6V6G* *5Z4G*

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έχει βάσεις χωρίς λυχνίες το ράδιο???? Δώσε ποιές είναι οι άλλες 2.
Η 6Π6 μάλλον είναι ρωσική έκδοση της 6V6.

----------


## hukgys

διόρθωση έχει 5 βάσεις αλλά 4 λυχνίες 
οι οποίες είναι:
 1. "6Π6C"
                    2. "EBC33"
                    3. "6K7G"
                    4. αγνώστου ταυτότητας  (παραθέτω φωτογραφία για                        αναγνώριση και από τις 2 όψεις)
                    5.κενό

στη τρίτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η κενή βάση πίσω δεξιά
στη πίσω όψη έχουμε κάτι ασύνδετα συγνώμη τώρα τα πρόσεξα, ο ένας πυκνωτής είναι κοντά στο ποτενσιόμετρο και λογικά θα πηγαίνει σε αυτόν μάζί με ένα καλώδιο 

ο άλλος φεύγει από τη βάση της "ΕΒC33" και που πάει ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τι σταθμό ακούς χωρίς ανόρθωση??, δεν βλέπω ούτε διόδους.
Ξεσκόνισε το πρώτα και μετά φωτο

----------


## Thanos10

Σαββα αφου σου ειπα ποιες λαμπες εχει.

----------


## hukgys

φίλος μόλις κόλισα το ένα πυκνωτή και το συρματάκι χωρίς κάποια αλλαγή και πιάνω σταθμό τώρα που γράφω (basket europalink)

άρχισε και ζεσταίνεται και πέφτει η ένταση σιγά σιγά ..


θα το καθαρίσω απο αύριο και θα επανέλθω


Θάνος τις λάμπες τις βρήκα και εγώ αλλά δεν έχω ακριβώς αυτές έτσι δεν ξέρω ποια να παραγγείλω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βρίσκεις τάση στον ηλεκτρολυτικό ?? είναι σταθερή ?? μήπως ζεσταίνεται ο μετ/τής?

----------


## hukgys

ο μετασχηματιστής δεν ζεσταίνεται 
η 6Π6C ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά σε σημείο που δεν μπορώ να την ακουμπήσω ενώ οι υπόλοιπες είναι σε πιο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία
ποίο ηλεκτρολυτικό από όλους?

----------


## Thanos10

Η 6L6 εχει μεγαλυτερη καθοδο απο τις αλλες τις λυχνιες αρα και μεγαλυτερα νηματα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

3W τα νήματα και >10W για λειτουργία σε τάξη Α. αρκεί να μη κοκκινίζει η άνοδος(εξωτερικός κύλινδρος).
Μέτρα και στους δυο ηλεκτρολυτικούς καθώς και κάθοδο με γη στην 6π6.

----------


## hukgys

το καθάρισα λίγο σήμερα κόλλησα και των πυκνωτή που ήταν στον αέρα και κάτι άλλο καλώδια 
και ακούγεται κανονικά η ένταση στο ηχείο αλλά μετά από κάνα 2-3 λεπτά σιγανεύει χωρίς όμως να χάνεται τελείως όπως πριν. 

Όταν το κλείσω στιγμιαία και το ανοίξω αμέσως ξεκινάει δυνατά και σιγανεύει μόνο του 
άρα κάποιος πυκνωτής φορτίζει και εκφορτίζει
θα αλλάξω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς όπως είπε και ο Θάνος και θα επανέλθω 

αλλά δεν γράφουν όλοι τα χαρακτηριστικά τους πάνω 
θα πρέπει να βάλω ακριβώς ίδια χωρητικότητα ή λίγο πάνω δεν πειράζει ?

κάνα σχέδιο που θα βρούμε? στα σχετικά site δεν βρήκα εκτός απο αυτό

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μέτρησε την τάση στην αντίσταση καθόδου της 6V6 (6Π6), πρέπει να είναι περίπου 12 βολτ. Αν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη μπορεί να υπάρχει διαρροή από το συζευκτικό πυκνωτή της προηγούμενης βαθμίδας (6Q7). Μου είχε συμβεί σε ραδιόφωνο Blaupunkt και η λυχνία εξόδου τραβούσε μεγάλο ρεύμα και ζεσταινόταν υπερβολικά. Να αλλάξεις εκτός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και *όλους* τους πυκνωτές χάρτου με καινούριους πυκνωτές ΜΚΤ ή MKP γιατί παρουσιάζουν διαρροές. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## hukgys

Η τάση στην αντίσταση καθόδου της 6V6 ,ναι είναι περίπου 12 volt

θα ήθελα διευκρίνηση ως προς την αναγνώριση των πυκνωτών 

αυτό το κόκκινο κίτρινο κόκκινο, τι είναι ?
. 018.jpg

αυτός στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο (πάνω δεξιά) διακρίνεται 01ΜFD είναι 01μF 350v (τέτοια τιμή υπάρχει σε πυκνωτές? )
. 020.jpg

50μF/12vdc ηλεκτρολυτικός ? αν είναι αυτή η τιμή του στο εμπόριο δεν υπάρχει 50μF αλλά 47μF θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ?
50μ.jpg

0,1μF/500vdc ηλεκτρολυτικός (αναγράφει την τιμή 0-1ΜFD) 
0,1μ.jpg

παρουσιάζω την αντικατάσταση της λυχνίας με μία δίοδο για το φίλο "Αποστόλης1"
. 027.jpg

αντικαθιστώντας τους πιο πάνω, και 2 αντιστάσεις που μετράω λάθος τιμές 
είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσω το ραδιόφωνο?

αναφέρομαι σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς γιατί έχουν πολικότητά 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα! για τσεκαρε να μας πεις αν ειναι αυτο το κυκλωμα, γιατι απο οσα εχεις πει, καποιος πρεπει να εχει βαλει το χερακι του πριν απο εσενα, και να εχει κανει μετατροπες!!!

----------


## Διαβατηριακιας

Εαν ψάχνεις λυχνίες δοκίμασε στο ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗ μα αριθμό τηλεφώνου 2105752791-5.

----------

